# EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch
Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach! ​*
Aktuell findet der Kampf um den Dorsch statt.

Auch und gerade, was uns deutsche Meeresangler auf der Ostsee angeht, in den Gebieten, in denen bereits das Baglimit gilt.

Jetzt am 31. 08. 2017 fand beim BSAC (Baltic Sea Advisory Council) morgens eine Vorbereitungssitzung statt zur Sitzung der Leute vom BALTFISH (sind die Fischereidirektionen der EU-Mitgliedsländer, die in der Ostsee fischen - DA werden am Ende Quoten und Baglimit ausgekaspert).

*ABSOLUT WICHTIG FÜR UNS ANGLER!!*
Denn bei diesem Vorbereitungsmeeting des BSAC war auf der auch öffentlich einsehbaren Tagesordnung (http://www.bsac.dk/getattachment/Me...BALTFISH310817DraftAgenda.pdf.aspx?lang=en-GB) der Punkt 4:


> 4. Recreational fishery for cod



Bedeutet (UND IST HOCHGEFÄHRLICH FÜR UNS ANGLER!) :
Das erste Mal gibt es zum Dorschangeln in der Ostsee einen eigenen Tagesordnungspunkt.

*Warum gefährlich:*
> Weil diese Organisationen von der EU-Fischerei dominiert werden.

> Weil die EAA kaum Ahnung hat vom Dorschangeln in der Ostsee

> Weil der DAFV schon mehr als einmal in der Sache Dorschangeln, Ostsee, Angelverbote versagt und nix gepeilt hat.

*Wer kriegt was, wer macht was für Angler?*
In solchen Sitzungen geht es aber darum, wer sich zukünftig welches Stück vom Kuchen abschneidet.

Ein Bundesverband für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer MUSS da also nicht nur anwesend sein und sich das anhören!

*Er MUSS schon im Vorfeld GEGEN jedes Baglimit kämpfen, um nicht nachher wieder , wie der DAFV beim ersten Mal, von den Ereignissen überrollt zu werden.*

Auch wenn wir  die Befürchtung haben, dass der DAFV immer noch nichts gelernt hat und immer noch keine kompetenten Leute, welche Angelpolitik begreifen und auch zielführend für Angler umsetzen, geben wir ja die Hoffnung nie auf.

Daher frage ich (wieder mal) direkt beim DAFV nach, wie und mit welchen Punkten sich da der DAFV in diese für deutsche Meeresangler so wichtigen Verhandlungen eingebracht hat.

Die Mail ging an den Geschäftsführer Seggelke, an den MÖa Lindner sowie die Büros in Berlin und Offenbach.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 31.08. 2017 fand das BSAC BALTFISH pre-meeting von 9 Uhr 30 bis 11 Uhr 30 statt, als Vorbereitung auf das Baltfishtreffen mittags ab 13 Uhr statt.
> ...




Wir sind gespannt, ob und was geantwortet wird und halten euch auf dem Laufenden.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 05. 09. 2017 8 Uhr 30*
Wer wissen will, welch wichtige Dinge den Namen des EU-"Beauftragten" Dr. Spahn tragen für den DAFV  (Meldung kam heute morgen), der ja zuständig gewesen wäre für die BSAC-Sitzung in Kopenhagen, an was der also aktuell arbeitet (jedenfalls trägt der Artikel seinen Namen):
DAFV AUF DER INTERNATIONALEN GRÜNEN WOCHE 2018



> _Selbstverständlich will der DAFV auch auf seinen Auftrag und sein Wirken als Naturschutzverband aufmerksam machen und versuchen ein Verständnis für ökologische Zusammenhänge sowie Gewässerschutz und -management durch die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer zu vermitteln_



Ich hoffe nur, dass da der "Auftrag" für Angler gegen das Baglimit in Kopenhagen zu kämpfen, NICHT IRGENDWIE vergessen wurde und unter den Tisch fiel!

Nur damit sich wieder Funktionäre des DAFV wie früher auf der GRÜNEN WOCHE (wohl wie auch vorher schon immer von Mitgliedsgeldern bezahlt) ein paar nette Tage in Berlin auf Kosten der Angler machen dürfen.

Sollte die GRÜNE Woche kommen und dabei das Baglimit bleiben, wer dann nicht ENDGÜLTIG kapiert hat, in welche Richtung das beim DAFV geht, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen.


*Aktualisierung 12.09. 2017 18 Uhr 30*

Der DAFV hat geantwortet.

Die Antwort sowie meine Rückfrage diesbezüglich nachfolgend:


			
				DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> sowohl Stefan Spahn als auch die Präsidentin sind am Tag des Baltfish Meetings in Brüssel gewesen (30. und 31.8.) und haben mit sich Ulrike Rodust, Gesine Meissner und Werner Kuhn getroffen. Mit dabei war auch der Präsident der EAA Fred Bloot. Themen: Dorsch, AWZ, Aal, GFP, Rückwurfverbot.
> 
> ...





			
				Rückfrage an DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> danke für Ihre Antwort, die leider nicht unsere konkreten Fragen auch konkret beantwortet.
> 
> Sie waren also bei dieser wichtigen Sitzung nicht vor Ort in Kopenhagen?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Dass da auch wieder weder LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm oder der DMV Ahnung von haben, was da abgeht und da es da um die Wurst geht für deutsche Meeresangler, da möcht ich fast schon wetten..........


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Das Du da immer noch Hoffnung hast,#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

da schreib ich besser nix zu................

Fakt ist nur eines:
Wenn sich da keiner wehrt (wie das letzte Mal, als der DAFV auch versagt hatte und das Baglimit kam), dann kanns richtig übel fürs Dorschangeln werden.


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

interessant, wo diese Truppe so überall Mitglied ist, nur scheint da keiner hin zu gehen

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/mitgliedschaften

 von den europäischen Dachverbänden - gibst die noch?

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

ich sach nix............

Sonst krieg ich gleich wieder Blutdruck..

Aber dass ich recherchiert habe und weiss, warum ich das veröffentliche und frage, das kannst Du Dir ja leicht denken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Die mussten da ja auch nicht hin, weil sie vorher mit der Politik gemauschelt haben. Ohne das ich Ergebnisse kenne, ahne ich böses! 

Manchmal frage ich mich, wer des Anglers größter Feind ist! Politik? NABU? Grüne? Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Nicht Angler - organisierte Angelfischer im DAFV..

Bitte auch semantisch korrekt bleiben.

Siehe:
2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Hallo miteinander



angler1996 schrieb:


> interessant, wo diese Truppe so überall Mitglied ist, nur scheint da keiner hin zu gehen
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/mitgliedschaften
> 
> von den europäischen Dachverbänden - gibst die noch?



ja, europäischen Dachverband gibt es und die gehen auch da hin .... besprechen sich .... >>> hilft aber nix.

Übrigens: Bei allen Europaangelegenheiten könnten auch alle Angel-/Lobbyverbände der benachbarten Euroländer die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen >>>> tun sie aber nicht, weil sie genau so schlapp sind wie die deutschen Angelverbände.

Und noch eins: Der Präsident des so hoch gelobten holländischen Verbandes ist zugleich der Präsident der EAA = European Anglers Ass. >>> hilft auch nix.

Eigentlich müssten sich im konkreten Fall alle betroffenen europäischen nationalen Anglerverbände mit der der EAA auf ein gemeinsames Vorgehen einigen und dann nach abgesprochener Marschrichtung die nationalen Anglerverbände auf Landesebene und die EAA auf Europaebene koordiniert vorgehen >>> passiert nicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

DAFV ist direkt selber Mitglied im BSAC.

Hier gehts um direkte Belange deutscher Meeresangler beim Dorschangeln Ostsee (Tagesordnung war ja (nicht nur mir) lange genug bekannt).

Sch.... auf EAA (die da waren).

Hier MUSS der DAFV selber aktiv werden und Forderungen für deutsche Meerersangler stellen!!

Statt wie bisher im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Angebote an Schützer und Behörden zu machen!

PUNKT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Meines Wissens hatte auch der Spartenverband DMV im DAFV  keinerlei Ahnung von der Sitzung und dementsprechend nicht darauf gedrungen, dass sich hier der DAFV klar gegen Baglimit und für Angler und Angeln positioniert und entsprechende Forderungen stellt. .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um direkte Belange deutscher Meeresangler beim Dorschangeln Ostsee (Tagesordnung war ja (nicht nur mir) lange genug bekannt).
> 
> (...)
> Hier MUSS der DAFV selber aktiv werden und Forderungen für deutsche Meerersangler stellen!!



So sieht es aus und das dürften die deutschen Angler wohl auch erwarten, oder? Ist das nicht das mindeste?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Doch! Und dass auch der DMV versagt dabei, machts nicht besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Und die beiden genauso in meinen Augen inkompetenten, aber direkt betroffenen Küstenverbände LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm, die auch nix peilen und mitkriegen..  Obwohl MeckPomm beim DAFV 2 Präsidiumsmitglieder hat und Vollborn vom LSFV-SH auch im DFV zu Gange ist. 

Einfach nur peinlich und grottenelend..


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Bei mir kommt nur noch Galle!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Warten wir mal ab, ob und was der DAFV antwortet..

Vielleicht wirds ja genauso erhellend und beschämend für den DAFV wie hier (Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit):
DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

*Aktualisierung 05. 09. 2017 8 Uhr 30*
Wer wissen will, welch wichtige Dinge den Namen des EU-"Beauftragten" Dr. Spahn tragen für den DAFV  (Meldung kam heute morgen), der ja zuständig gewesen wäre für die BSAC-Sitzung in Kopenhagen, an was der also aktuell arbeitet (jedenfalls trägt der Artikel seinen Namen):
DAFV AUF DER INTERNATIONALEN GRÜNEN WOCHE 2018



> _Selbstverständlich will der DAFV auch auf seinen Auftrag und sein Wirken als Naturschutzverband aufmerksam machen und versuchen ein Verständnis für ökologische Zusammenhänge sowie Gewässerschutz und -management durch die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer zu vermitteln_



Ich hoffe nur, dass da der "Auftrag" für Angler gegen das Baglimit in Kopenhagen zu kämpfen, NICHT IRGENDWIE vergessen wurde und unter den Tisch fiel!

Nur damit sich wieder Funktionäre des DAFV wie früher auf der GRÜNEN WOCHE (wohl wie auch vorher schon immer von Mitgliedsgeldern bezahlt) ein paar nette Tage in Berlin auf Kosten der Angler machen dürfen.

Sollte die GRÜNE Woche kommen und dabei das Baglimit bleiben, wer dann nicht ENDGÜLTIG kapiert hat, in welche Richtung das beim DAFV geht, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Ørret (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

mmmhh.... wurde  die grüne Woche seinerzeit nicht gecancelt wegen der knappen Kohle?
Mittlerweile ein neuer Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (und fürs inne Nase bohren), jetzt die grüne Woche und auf der anderen Seite ausgetretene Verbände....da wird's wohl wieder knapp mit dem Geld. Schreit ja nach einer Beitragserhöhung für weitere Nichtleistung!

Für Europaarbeit wird da nix über sein.... können sie aber ja eh nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

ich muss meiner Befürchtung Ausdruck geben, dass Du wohl recht haben könntest...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Hallo miteinander,

 wenn ich den Link richtig lese, dann sind die auf Einladung des Landwirtschaftsministeriums auf einem gemeinsamen Stand dort. Zahlt also mithin der Steuerzahler. Reife Leistung.

 Erstaunlich.

 Servus
 Fischer am In


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Wenn Angler was davon hätten, wärs ne reife Leistung (und wenn das wirklich BMEL bezahlt, Veröffentlichungen vom DAFV......)...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Die Grüne Woche ist für den DAFV ganz wichtig, damit jeder erkennen kann, dass Angeln nur mit Verwertungsabsicht sinnvoll ist.

Zitat Wiki: "Die Internationale Grüne Woche Berlin, meist kurz Grüne Woche genannt, ist eine Messe in Berlin, auf der landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse (im weitesten Sinne) von Herstellern und Vermarktern aus aller Welt präsentiert werden [...]"

Allerdings ist offenbar beim DAFV nicht angekommen, dass wir Angler (anders als die Jäger) unsere Fänge gar nicht vermarkten dürfen. Aber immerhin können wir dort präsentieren, wie wir unsere Fänge selber essen. Den Fischhappen schön am Besucher vorbei in unseren eigenen Mund führen. Alle anderen Themen sind auf der Grünen Woche deplatziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Richtig (zur GRÜNEN WOCHE und DAFV mach ich auch noch ein eigenes Thema auf, da darfste dann nochmal)..

Denn hier im Thread gehts ja um die BSAC - Sitzung in Kopenhagen, wo es um Baglimit geht und wo der DAFV auch Mitglied ist, und die nachfolgende Baltfish -Sitzung.

Meine Fragen an den DAFV sind diesbezüglich auch klar!

Das Beispiel GRÜNE WOCHE diente nur dazu, um klar darzulegen, dass der DAFV scheinbar eher an sowas wie GRÜNR WOCHE arbeitet, als seine organisierte Angelfischern gegen das Baglimit aktiv zu unterstützen!

Und auf solch wichtigen Sitzungen wie in Kopenhagen anwesend zu sein und proaktiv Forderungen für deutsche organisierte Angelfischer und gegen das Baglimit zu stellen, um nicht wieder wie beim letzten Mal von der Entwicklung überrollt zu werden..

Warten wir also mal die Antwort ab.


----------



## Andyman (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Vielleicht haben die auch nur ein Problem mit der Sprache


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Warum zahlen sie dann beim BSAC Mitgliedsbeiträge von der Kohle ihrer Mitglieder?

Und da ist "Amtssprache" Englisch, wenn sie das nicht mal hinkriegen, wärs echt besser sie würden sich ganz aus Europadingen raushalten, oder meinte nicht?
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

*Aktualisierung 12.09. 2017 18 Uhr 30*

Der DAFV hat geantwortet.

Die Antwort sowie meine Rückfrage diesbezüglich nachfolgend:


			
				DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> sowohl Stefan Spahn als auch die Präsidentin sind am Tag des Baltfish Meetings in Brüssel gewesen (30. und 31.8.) und haben mit sich Ulrike Rodust, Gesine Meissner und Werner Kuhn getroffen. Mit dabei war auch der Präsident der EAA Fred Bloot. Themen: Dorsch, AWZ, Aal, GFP, Rückwurfverbot.
> 
> ...





			
				Rückfrage an DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> danke für Ihre Antwort, die leider nicht unsere konkreten Fragen auch konkret beantwortet.
> 
> Sie waren also bei dieser wichtigen Sitzung nicht vor Ort in Kopenhagen?
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAFV AUF DER INTERNATIONALEN GRÜNEN WOCHE 2018


Das ist das einzige Ziel, welches Frau Dr. im DAFV noch hat,
endlich auf der Grünen Woche stehen
_(und sich dort möglichst für eine Anschlussverwendung zu empfehlen)_.
Die Jugend- & Europa"arbeit" wurde auf nahezu Null runter gefahren
_(siehe das eigentliche Thema hier)_, 
um die Kohle dafür zusammen zu kriegen
_(Kosten rund 1/4 Mio.)_.

Und nun soll es 'nur' für eine gemeinsame Ausstellungsfläche reichen?
_(die trotz der netten Formulierung "auf Einladung" sicherlich NICHT kostenlos ist!)_
Da glaub ich noch nicht dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

tja, Kompetenz und Lobbyarbeit allerorten irgendwie - nur am DAFV prallts ab..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Aktuell laufen die Verhandlungen zum Baglimit Ostsee etc. ja in Brüssel. 

Ich weiss noch nicht wie sich die einzelnen Länder positioniert haben (kriege immer nur SMS zwischendurch von meinen Quellen in Brüssel, die da dabei sind) .

Aber - gute Nachricht:
In der BALTFISH-Gruppe gab es keine Einigung!!

Man wartet jetzt auf  den ersten Kompromissvorschlag der Präsidentschaft.

Solange dieser unsägliche Entwurf (würde bei Baglimit Dorsch alles so bleiben, Aalangelverbot etc. noch dazu kommen) nicht glatt durchgeht, besteht noch rudimentäre Hoffnung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Eben im Bayern 5 Nachrichtenradio gehört:
- Fangquote Dorsch bleibt unverändert => Ich vermute mal, dann bleibt auch das Baglimit unverändert
- Quote für Hering um 40% gesenkt => Was heißt das für die Angler?
- Fangverbot für Aal in der Ostsee abgelehnt


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Bin dran, habe schon Dokumente vorliegen. 
Aber in Englisch.

Quote Dorsch ICES 22 - 24 unverändert (Rollover), in wie weit da auch Baglimit betroffen ist, bin ich gerade am klären, wird aber so sein ohne Verbesserung für Angler, wieder der Kniefall vor der EU-Industriefischerei, die damit weiterhin mehr rausholen kann wie schon 2017.

Hering (ICES 22-24) noch keine Einschränkungen 2018 für Angler

Lachs soll aber was kommen, aber auch nicht 2018, sind die aber dran..

Sind 13 Din A4 - Seiten in Englisch zum durchackern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Neue Infos aus Brüssel:
Rollover Dorsch Berufsfischerei.

ABER:
Baglimit Dorsch noch in der Diskussion.
Ist noch offen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Beim Baglimit könnte man auch behaupten Minister Schmidt gegen die Eu....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Ich bin immer noch am prüfen, ob das Rollover auch das Baglimit beinhaltet oder nicht - unterschiedliche Sichtweisen dazu.

Du kriegst 10 Infos von 5 Leuten mit 20 unterschiedlichen Behauptungen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Das muss ich erst checken, weiss ich auch nicht ausm Kopp.
Ist aber meines Wissens immer einstimmig gewesen am Ende (plus entsprechende Fußnoten einzelner Länder zu einzelnen Punkten)


----------



## n0rdfriese (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Habt ihr schon den Post auf fischundfang.de gesehen? Selbst in der EU stößt das deutsche Vorgehen in Sachen AWZ auf. Das ist halt einfach der komplett falsche Ansatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Dumm nur, dass das so nicht stimmt -* da hat die EU REIN GAR NIX MIT ZU TUN!!!*

Hat NIX mit Kommission zu tun, offizieller EU oder sowas, rein gar nix! 

Private Kaffeerunde von EAA/DAF und Konsorten mit einem einzigen Mitglied der EU-Kommission, das anwesend war. 

Die wollten 2014 eine Interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe gründen (EAA/DAFV etc.).
Das gelang nicht:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=103&Itemid=105

Dann wollten sie sich informell alle 2 Monate als “Interparlamentarisches Arbeitsforum” treffen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...n/treffen-der-internationalen-anglerverbaende

Klingt auch “Hochformell”, hat nur im Gegensatz zur “Interfraktionellen Arbeitsgruppe” keinerlei offizielle Status – Rein private Kaffeerunde!
Siehe auch:
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/aboutparliament/de/20150201PVL00010/Organisation

*LASST EUCH DOCH NICHT IMMER VOM DAFV VERARSCHEN!!!!*

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GandRalf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und auch der EU Ausschuß schüttelt den Kopf!#d
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

PS:
AM GLEICHEN TAG WURDE DAS ERNEUTE BAGLIMIT FÜR ANGLER OFFIZIELL BESCHLOSSEN IN BRÜSSEL von OFFIZIELEN GREMIEN DER EU:
*WO WAR DA DER DAFV UND DIE EAA??*

Richtig Kaffeetinken in ihrer rein privaten Veranstaltung...

Dass darauf immer noch Angler reinfallen.................


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Das ist ja echt krass!
http://beltretter.de/wofuer-wir-kaempfen/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt krass!
> http://beltretter.de/wofuer-wir-kaempfen/



Da gehts um knallharte Industrie-Interessen, vom Kopenhagener Flughafen (mehr Passagiere) bis zu den Großkonzernen Deutschlands (bessere Verkehrsanbindung der Fabriken, z.B. Windkraftanlagenbau in Dänemark).

Und die Landesregierung in SH scheint ja ganz begeistert von diesen Plänen zu sein: http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Schwerpunkte/Fehmarnbeltquerung/fehmarnbeltquerung_node.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Dass es hier ums Baglimit geht, womit das nun rein gar nix zu tun hat, ist euch schon klar?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es hier ums Baglimit geht, womit das nun rein gar nix zu tun hat, ist euch schon klar?



Und wie es damit zu tun hat!

Durch solche Projekte werden auch die Dorschbestände beeinträchtigt. Und wer wird die Zeche zahlen, wenn im Resultat solcher Machenschaften die Dorschbestände sinken werden? Zuerst die Angler. Stichwort Baglimit.

Und das Schärfste ist halt, dass die Landesregierung von SH das offensichtlich unterstützt. Fischerei und Angler stehen da gaaanz weit hinten an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Sorry, für den Dorschbestand sind andere Faktoren weit wichtiger!

Wenn, dann bring das in der Diskussion um die Angelverbote in den AWZ.

Denn da, wo der Tunnel gebaut wird, soll das Angeln (komplett ,hat nix mit Dorsch zu tun) verboten werden.

Da passt das dann wirklich als Argument für Anglerfeindlichkeit


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!*

Diese  alljährliche Quotenschacherei der EU bringt dem Dorschbestand sowieso nichts. Diese ganze Minister und Wissenschaftlermischpoke beweist doch schon seit Jahrzehnten das die nicht in der Lage sind die Fischbestände nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften! #q#q
Die bilden sich scheinbar ein dass das eine Jahr Baglimit dem Dorschbestand irgendetwas gebracht hätte....nein gar nichts hat das dem Dorsch gebracht sondern es hat nur der Tourismusbranche und den Angelkuttern geschadet.
Ein konsequentes Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei, das würde den Beständen was bringen!
Wer Fisch essen will soll ihn gefälligst selber angeln oder ihn so teuer bezahlen das der kleine Küstenfischer der nachhaltig fischt gut davon leben kann!!!


----------

